
Musk spent $50k digging into critic’s personal life - close04
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/musk-paid-investigator-50000-to-substantiate-pedo-guy-claim/
======
Yuval_Halevi
Elon Musk spent more than $50,000 digging into the personal life of British
expat and Thai caver Vern Unsworth in summer 2018 in an effort to substantiate
the claim that he was a "pedo guy." Musk revealed the spending in his latest
response to a defamation lawsuit Unsworth filed against him last year.

------
officemonkey
Can we all agree that Musk is a twat.

He talks shit about someone to a reporter and then simultaneously is cowardly
enough to delete the tweets and investigate the guy he insulted.

I really wish he would take a one-way ride to a comet or something. (Seveneves
readers know what I'm talking about.)

------
techntoke
Musk had no proof and admits he was wrong based on private investigators he
hired, and had planned on setting up fake interviews to get personal
information but believes the case should be dismissed because the people he
paid misled him. What a terrible defense. I'm wondering if Musk wasn't
projecting all along.

------
close04
> But Musk argues that it doesn't matter, legally speaking, if his claims
> about Unsworth were actually true. What matters is that Musk believed the
> claims were true at the time he repeated them to BuzzFeed reporter Ryan Mac.

The core of the defense. His contribution to making electric vehicles popular
can/should no longer serve as a shield for terrible behavior.

Edit: I take it from the influx of downvotes that any terrible behavior should
just be excused...

------
smileypete
Whether Musk wins the lawsuit or not, he's proving himself to be an aerospace
grade douche...

------
equalunique
So? Journalists do this with whomever they wish, and it's lucrative enough to
be their full-time job.

